# buddy can you spare a room?



## mysteryscribe (Apr 5, 2006)

I expect to be divorced within 24 hours.  After promising my wife no more camera builds in the house.... I have the kitchen table covered with drying parts for a new build but this is NOT a polaroid convert.

This is a 116 converted to 120 roll film.  The one sixteen film was 2.5 inches wife the negative was 4.5 inches long..  So i decided that it was time I branched out.  I just converted it to a 6 x 12 roughly panoramic camera.  Well sorta I made one once before but tore it up for parts.  This one I plan to keep or sell on ebay but I have to shoot it first..

Even more pressing is trying to find an explaination for my wife.  Baring that a new place to live..


----------



## terri (Apr 5, 2006)

oooo....not on the kitchen table! :shock:

yeppers, you're doomed.  

(Be sure to take pictures of the camera before you get tossed out!)


----------



## Alpha (Apr 5, 2006)

> The one sixteen film was 2.5 inches wife



very nice freudian slip


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 6, 2006)

yes my short coming are always in the back of my mind... rofl


----------

